# Giant Scutigera



## Merfolk (May 26, 2011)

I have seen pictures of a very big one, with incredibly long legs. It was completely covering the hand of the (balsy) handler. Looked like 8 inches long or more with 3'' legs+

Anyone knows anything about it. are they available somewhere?


----------



## J Morningstar (May 26, 2011)

I thought they were from Japan, I wanted them too...


----------



## beetleman (May 27, 2011)

years back, a very large sp.from malaysia were availible,not many,didn't have a chance to get some.........i would love to have some:worship:


----------



## Galapoheros (May 27, 2011)

I remember that:drool:  I remember somebody saying they were hard to ship because of the fragile legs.  Next time, somebody should try and breed those diddlys.


----------



## Merfolk (May 27, 2011)

Had saved a pick but lost it... long bright yellow-orange legs if ia am correct...
But name, location...?&??6


----------



## Crysta (May 29, 2011)

Yes...love the look of them...this is the only malaysia sp. picture I could find... http://www.wildborneo.com.my/images/cld08090297.jpg


----------



## super-pede (May 29, 2011)

awesome. I believe they thrive in caves?


----------



## Godzillaalienfan1979 (Feb 24, 2018)

super-pede said:


> awesome. I believe they thrive in caves?


i'd imagine so. An animal of that size and of that speed could easily be an effective cavern predator


----------

